

The costs of continuous integration - kyllikki
http://vincentsanders.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/strive-for-continuous-improvement.html

======
sc2001
To the first pain point - there's a good "scm sync configuration" Jenkins
plugin (however it's not saving history...)

